# Safari et Société Générale/LogitelNet



## alexh (4 Novembre 2003)

Juste pour signaler que safari marche désormais avec logitelnet (enfin, je pense que c plutôt logitelnet qui marche désormais avec safari). Je ne sais pas si c récent, mais c positif..


----------

